# [SOLVED] Forcedeth kernel faults

## scheistermeister

So I started using Gentoo again a few months ago and after a long and painful update process (I hadn't used it or updated for over a year) I thought I had everything up and working until I started trying to download things. Seems if I put my NIC under any kind of load the forcedeth driver freaks out. This was not a problem I had when I was originally using the linux-2.6.25-gentoo-r7 kernel and only started when I updated to the linux-2.6.34-gentoo-r12 kernel. I figured at the time it might be related to the kernel and decided to live with it until the next release... Sadly it still appears with the linux-2.6.36-gentoo-r5 kernel and almost seems to have gotten worse. 

Basic problem:

When:

While downloading near my home DSL connections limit (have not tried box to box as I do not have another box here to test). It does happen at lighter network loads, but not nearly as frequently. For example if I start a torrent and do not limit it I can have it crash about every 7-10 minutes. If I limit the speed and do not do anything else to cause network load it is considerably more stable, but still eventually freaks out. Also does not happen with torrents only. Citrix has caused the same problems.

Signs:

Network becomes unresponsive followed by kernel faults in dmesg (although not always, but the good majority of the time)

constant pings to 4.2.2.2 jump to around 500ms right before followed by "Destination unreachable"

Also of note is that the system as a whole locks up for a brief period right before I get the kernel fault (mp3s sound like skipping cds, conkey stops updating, ect)

Hardware:

Asus M2N32SLi Deluxe

AMD Athlon X2 6000+

8GB RAM

My temp fix for this has been:

```

 # ifconfig eth0 down               

 # ifconfig eth0 up                 

 # route add default gw 216.68.***.***

 # 

```

Which restores the network until the next time it flakes out (which can be hours of seconds later).

I have found multiple "fixes" with google that have done nothing to solve the problem including:

acpi=off kernel flag

apic=off kernel flag

adding  options forcedeth max_interrupt_work=15 to modprobe.conf

and maybe some other things I don't remember.

On to some fun stuff:

uname:

```

Linux Zaraki 2.6.36-gentoo-r5 #1 SMP PREEMPT Sun Dec 26 21:30:10 EST 2010 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 6000+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

```

dmesg:

```

00000 00000000 00000000

5c0: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

5e0: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

600: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

eth0: Dumping tx ring

000: 00000001 028750da ac000035 // 00000001 8ee8d50a 8c000035 // 00000001 7bdf991a a0000019 // 00000001 3235c50a 8c000035

004: 00000002 3eabe969 a0000019 // 00000001 01715cce ac000041 // 00000000 3a9338fe 8c000041 // 00000001 9c8d3007 a0000010

008: 00000001 bb1a30fe 8c000041 // 00000001 c02d2aec a0000010 // 00000001 1b9eacd2 ac00003d // 00000001 2733e4fe 0c000041

00c: 00000001 d830983f a0000019 // 00000002 28702d0a 0c000035 // 00000001 a3ff8e74 a0000019 // 00000001 8eca790a 0c000035

010: 00000001 495675a9 a0000019 // 00000001 281e84da 2c000035 // 00000001 f49144da 2c000035 // 00000001 3e94250a 0c000035

014: 00000001 6828ca76 a0000010 // 00000001 c9b45cfe 0c000041 // 00000001 03d9ac24 a0000010 // 00000001 165110da 2c000035

018: 00000001 189164da 2c000035 // 00000001 2734b10a 0c000035 // 00000001 4b6b763d a0000010 // 00000001 e995cd0a 0c000035

01c: 00000001 d76aab16 a0000019 // 00000001 f355ccfe 0c000041 // 00000001 76110c33 a0000019 // 00000001 2be65cfe 0c000041

020: 00000001 2bd7ebdf a0000010 // 00000001 045dd50a 0c000035 // 00000002 02e4caa9 a0000010 // 00000001 f84178fe 0c000041

024: 00000002 3662efb6 a0000010 // 00000002 0749acf2 0c00004d // 00000001 8c642fbd a0000010 // 00000001 2e30e4fe 0c000041

028: 00000001 3318f93c a0000019 // 00000001 8ecf8602 20000061 // 00000000 b9e7a8ce 2c000041 // 00000001 517920ce 2c000041

02c: 00000001 bb317cfe 0c000041 // 00000001 f1199fd7 a0000010 // 00000002 373d08f2 0c00004d // 00000001 dc936c7b a0000019

030: 00000002 36bd990a 0c000035 // 00000001 8204d3bc a0000054 // 00000001 a43e20fe 0c000041 // 00000001 7858b37f a0000010

034: 00000001 2e7154ce 2c000041 // 00000002 3e9d70ce 2c000041 // 00000001 1660a0fe 0c000041 // 00000001 033228e8 a0000019

038: 00000002 0749a0fe 0c000041 // 00000001 ead52cd9 a0000019 // 00000001 826218fe 0c000041 // 00000001 82bb8083 a0000010

03c: 00000001 d86ea4f2 0c00004d // 00000001 e2423434 a0000019 // 00000002 3e6504fe 0c000041 // 00000001 70c027b2 a0000019

040: 00000001 cade6cfe 0c000041 // 00000001 2fcea4a4 a0000010 // 00000001 bb09f0fe 0c000041 // 00000001 785a8275 a0000011

044: 00000001 045ddd0a 0c000035 // 00000001 045dcefc a0000022 // 00000002 1b1164fe 0c000041 // 00000001 9c8d3007 a0000010

048: 00000001 8b69810a 0c000035 // 00000001 7bdf991a a0000019 // 00000001 3235cd0a 0c000035 // 00000002 3eabe969 a0000019

04c: 00000002 38df80ce 2c000041 // 00000001 bb3314fe 0c000041 // 00000001 017dab96 a0000010 // 00000002 2e4020fe 0c000041

050: 00000002 11b9989e a0000022 // 00000001 e7be2cfe 0c000041 // 00000001 dd11c637 a0000010 // 00000001 22ac74fe 0c000041

054: 00000001 c02d2aec a0000010 // 00000002 0658950a 0c000035 // 00000001 4801a23b a0000054 // 00000001 fd04a4fe 0c000041

058: 00000001 e7992f6e a0000019 // 00000002 06589cfe 0c000041 // 00000001 03d9ac24 a0000010 // 00000002 3d35e0f2 0c00004d

05c: 00000001 093614b1 a0000010 // 00000002 0655e90a 0c000035 // 00000001 6828ca76 a0000010 // 00000001 333a88f2 0c00004d

060: 00000001 8c642fbd a0000010 // 00000002 3e9d78fe 0c000041 // 00000002 034c88e9 a0000019 // 00000001 d9b0b0fe 0c000041

064: 00000002 3662efb6 a0000010 // 00000002 0655e0fe 0c000041 // 00000002 21f2b8a5 a0000019 // 00000001 f355c50a 0c000035

068: 00000001 d76aab16 a0000019 // 00000001 13c5c0da 2c000035 // 00000002 0bea450a 0c000035 // 00000001 0594a265 a0000010

06c: 00000001 bb31750a 0c000035 // 00000002 3e5a3b8c a0000010 // 00000001 96202cfe 0c000041 // 00000001 ead52cd9 a0000019

070: 00000001 2734b4fe 0c000041 // 00000001 c6eba61e a0000021 // 00000001 1645750a 0c000035 // 00000001 4b6b763d a0000010

074: 00000001 9d213cfe 0c000041 // 00000001 82bb8083 a0000010 // 00000001 302744fe 0c000041 // 00000001 033228e8 a0000019

078: 00000001 85354cda 2c000035 // 00000001 166588fe 0c000041 // 00000002 0ca53bc7 a0000010 // 00000001 16e9890a 0c000035

07c: 00000001 e65d3843 a0000010 // 00000000 85572e02 20000061 // 00000001 678a28fe 0c000041 // 00000001 f1199fd7 a0000010

080: 00000001 3c1f88f2 0c00004d // 00000001 e2423434 a0000019 // 00000001 c1ffe10a 0c000035 // 00000001 495675a9 a0000019

084: 00000001 045dd8fe 0c000041 // 00000001 2b8fb446 a0000022 // 00000001 949d7cfe 0c000041 // 00000001 c6eb129b a0000010

088: 00000001 cade650a 0c000035 // 00000001 045dcefc a0000022 // 00000002 213134ce 2c000041 // 00000000 8de09cfe 0c000041

08c: 00000002 0a37060e a0000010 // 00000002 04b800fe 0c000041 // 00000001 0527a5a0 a0000010 // 00000002 0e9800fe 0c000041

090: 00000002 11b9989e a0000022 // 00000001 8112ed0a 0c000035 // 00000001 a3ff8e74 a0000019 // 00000001 826214fe 0c000041

094: 00000001 017dab96 a0000010 // 00000002 3e6280da 2c000035 // 00000001 dcd8e10a 0c000035 // 00000002 1db3781e a0000010

098: 00000002 2e4290fe 0c000041 // 00000002 32735642 a0000010 // 00000001 321ac0da 2c000035 // 00000002 373d04ce 2c000041

09c: 00000001 1a2f9cfe 0c000041 // 00000002 27f23b08 a0000010 // 00000001 e83124f2 0c00004d // 00000001 911da835 a0000022

0a0: 00000001 27356cfe 0c000041 // 00000001 d830983f a0000019 // 00000001 94a0710a 0c000035 // 00000002 3e5a3b8c a0000010

0a4: 00000001 517924da 2c000035 // 00000001 1a2f98fe 0c000041 // 00000001 ee188968 a0000021 // 00000002 02fbb50a 0c000035

0a8: 00000001 9032a941 a0000010 // 00000001 ab55e4fe 0c000041 // 00000001 785a8275 a0000011 // 00000001 2fdb28fe 0c000041

0ac: 00000001 c6eba61e a0000021 // 00000002 287020da 2c000035 // 00000002 2bff08fe 0c000041 // 00000001 6cedc6cc a0000022

0b0: 00000001 4d21b10a 0c000035 // 00000001 330877ee a0000010 // 00000001 8b6988f2 0c00004d // 00000001 dc936c7b a0000019

0b4: 00000001 f49140fe 0c000041 // 00000001 2bd7ebdf a0000010 // 00000001 bb09f50a 0c000035 // 00000001 e65d3843 a0000010

0b8: 00000001 166584f2 0c00004d // 00000002 0b263730 a0000010 // 00000001 1b9e2cfe 0c000041 // 00000001 e7992f6e a0000019

0bc: 00000001 afe8ecfe 0c000041 // 00000001 3318f93c a0000019 // 00000002 09402cfe 0c000041 // 00000001 2b8fb446 a0000022

0c0: 00000001 f84174fe 0c000041 // 00000001 76110c33 a0000019 // 00000001 b447250a 0c000035 // 00000001 c45f9136 a0000019

0c4: 00000001 dcd8e50a 0c000035 // 00000001 166f9301 a00001ce // 00000001 321ac8fe 0c000041 // 00000002 0ca53bc7 a0000010

0c8: 00000000 3a933d0a 0c000035 // 00000001 04321ef4 a0000019 // 00000002 1189a0fe 0c000041 // 00000001 b8a29d8f a0000008

0cc: 00000001 05fa48fe 0c000041 // 00000002 0a37060e a0000010 // 00000001 1ca7e4fe 0c000041 // 00000001 9c8d3007 a0000010

0d0: 00000000 4cfd30fe 0c000041 // 00000002 0ba10fa3 a0000010 // 00000001 1eeb550a 0c000035 // 00000002 371809b6 a0000010

0d4: 00000001 1eeb5cfe 0c000041 // 00000001 0527a5a0 a0000010 // 00000001 e2619cfe 0c000041 // 00000001 c6eb129b a0000010

0d8: 00000002 3d2c74da 2c000035 // 00000001 281e88fe 0c000041 // 00000002 034c88e9 a0000019 // 00000001 11d9890a 0c000035

0dc: 00000001 33235901 a0000010 // 00000001 d844890a 0c000035 // 00000001 04dc4cd0 a0000010 // 00000001 db6c48f2 0c00004d

0e0: 00000001 8c642fbd a0000010 // 00000002 12cba002 20000061 // 00000001 bb3170fe 0c000041 // 00000001 70c027b2 a0000019

0e4: 00000001 815508ce 2c000041 // 00000001 853548fe 0c000041 // 00000001 c567fbde a0000019 // 00000002 0749a90a 0c000035

0e8: 00000002 02e4caa9 a0000010 // 00000001 164dd0fe 0c000041 // 00000002 27f23b08 a0000010 // 00000001 555a64fe 0c000041

0ec: 00000001 7858b37f a0000010 // 00000000 4cfd3cfe 0c000041 // 00000001 c02d2aec a0000010 // 00000001 164570ce 2c000041

0f0: 00000001 a43e2cfe 0c000041 // 00000001 18576367 a0000010 // 00000002 21f2b8a5 20000060 // 00000002 2bff04ce 20000046

0f4: 00000002 2bff04c2 ac00004d // 00000001 d99d94c2 ac00004d // 00000001 a8c9b0fe 8c000041 // 00000001 dd11c637 a0000010

0f8: 00000001 4df920f2 8c00004d // 00000001 dc936c7b a0000019 // 00000001 e995c0da ac000035 // 00000001 b23128ce ac000041

0fc: 00000002 04b808fe 8c000041 // 00000001 70c027b2 a0000019 // 00000001 e0252cda ac000035 // 00000001 22ac78da ac000035

nv_stop_tx: TransmitterStatus remained busy

eth0: Got tx_timeout. irq: 00000020

eth0: Ring at 1006e4000

eth0: Dumping tx registers

  0: 00000020 000000df 00000003 000a000d 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

 20: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000001 00000000 00000000 00000000

 40: 0420e20e 0000a855 00002e20 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

 60: 00000000 00000000 00000000 0000ffff 0000ffff 0000ffff 0000ffff 00000000

 80: 003b0f3e 40000001 00150001 007f0020 0000061c 00000001 00000000 80007f4b

 a0: 0016070f 00000016 4cf31800 000084f0 00000001 00000000 b300cccd 00007a0f

 c0: 10000101 00000001 00000001 00000001 00000001 00000001 00000001 00000001

 e0: 00000001 00000001 00000001 00000001 00000001 00000001 00000001 00000001

100: 006e6000 006e4000 01ff00ff 00008000 00010064 00000000 00000061 006e61e0

120: 006e5cc0 417f8a02 a0000061 932a5040 8000061c 006e6f4c 006e5c00 01e08000

140: 00304120 00c02600 00000001 00000001 00000000 00000000 00000001 00000000

160: 00000001 00000001 00000001 00000001 01ff0080 0000c000 00000000 00000000

180: 00000006 00000008 0194796d 00008103 0000002a 00000000 00000080 00008183

1a0: 00000006 00000008 0194796d 00008103 0000002a 00000000 00000080 00008183

1c0: 00000006 00000008 0194796d 00008103 0000002a 00000000 0000059e 00008183

1e0: 00000006 00000008 0194796d 00008103 0000002a 00000000 0000059e 00008583

200: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

220: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

240: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

260: 00000000 00000000 fe027001 00000100 00000011 000000a2 fe027011 000001a2

280: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

2a0: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

2c0: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

2e0: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000001 00000001 00000001

300: 80212000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00002000 00000000 00000000

320: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

340: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000020 dfccaa1c 00000000

360: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

380: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000002 00000000

3a0: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

3c0: 0000000f 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

3e0: 06255300 00701365 00000000 00000000 0000007b 00000000 00000000 00000000

400: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

420: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

440: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

460: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

480: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

4a0: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

4c0: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

4e0: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

500: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

520: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

540: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

560: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

580: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

5a0: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

5c0: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

5e0: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

600: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

eth0: Dumping tx ring

000: 00000002 27f23b08 a0000010 // 00000001 bb1a34fe 0c000041 // 00000001 2fcea4a4 a0000010 // 00000001 c52198fe 0c000041

004: 00000001 18576367 a0000010 // 00000001 05fa40fe 0c000041 // 00000001 f1199fd7 a0000010 // 00000001 c5219cfe 0c000041

008: 00000001 c6eb129b a0000010 // 00000000 00000000 00000000 // 00000000 00000000 00000000 // 00000001 2709ed0a 8c000035

00c: 00000001 0594a265 a0000010 // 00000001 4a8f48d2 ac00003d // 00000000 53637202 ac000056 // 00000000 417f8002 a0000061

010: 00000001 e7be20d2 ac00003d // 00000001 a1459cd2 ac00003d // 00000001 8ee80602 a0000061 // 00000002 3e69c402 a0000061

014: 00000002 2e42950a 8c000035 // 00000001 f885c967 a0000005 // 00000002 3d11d002 a0000061 // 00000002 0b94ecd2 ac00003d

018: 00000001 3235c90a 8c000035 // 00000001 f885c967 a0000005 // 00000002 3e630e02 a0000061 // 00000000 53637e02 ac000056

01c: 00000000 417f8a02 a0000061 // 00000000 53637a02 a0000061 // 00000001 cade60d2 2c00003d // 00000001 fd04acd2 2c00003d

020: 00000001 a1f0c0d2 2c00003d // 00000001 300dd602 20000061 // 00000000 524824fe 0c000041 // 00000001 e243869e a000001b

024: 00000002 3e9d7cfe 0c000041 // 00000002 3662efb6 a0000010 // 00000001 8285f90a 0c000035 // 00000001 7bdf991a a0000019

028: 00000001 bb09f8fe 0c000041 // 00000001 03d9ac24 a0000010 // 00000001 028758da 2c000035 // 00000001 05f5a8fe 0c000041

02c: 00000001 ead52cd9 a0000019 // 00000001 e006ad0a 0c000035 // 00000002 3eabe969 a0000019 // 00000001 d8448cfe 0c000041

030: 00000001 82bb8083 a0000010 // 00000001 b31f84f2 0c00004d // 00000001 911da835 a0000022 // 00000001 2734bd0a 0c000035

034: 00000001 6828ca76 a0000010 // 00000001 867bb10a 0c000035 // 00000001 330877ee a0000010 // 00000001 a8e564fe 0c000041

038: 00000001 6cedc6cc a0000022 // 00000000 afb8690a 0c000035 // 00000001 d76aab16 a0000019 // 00000002 3eabd8fe 0c000041

03c: 00000001 033228e8 a0000019 // 00000001 d99d9cfe 0c000041 // 00000001 ee188968 a0000021 // 00000001 01ef08fe 0c000041

040: 00000001 2fcea4a4 a0000010 // 00000001 b2312d0a 0c000035 // 00000001 045dcefc a0000022 // 00000001 05fa44fe 0c000041

044: 00000002 0ba10fa3 a0000010 // 00000000 3a9330f2 0c00004d // 00000002 0b263730 a0000010 // 00000001 e02528f2 0c00004d

048: 00000001 e2423434 a0000019 // 00000001 2733ed0a 0c000035 // 00000001 33235901 a0000010 // 00000001 20a144ce 2c000041

04c: 00000001 4d1e590a 0c000035 // 00000001 9032a941 a0000010 // 00000001 2ad600fe 0c000041 // 00000002 11b9989e a0000022

050: 00000002 3cadc0fe 0c000041 // 00000001 dd11c637 a0000010 // 00000001 f355c0fe 0c000041 // 00000001 017dab96 a0000010

054: 00000001 0218d4fe 0c000041 // 00000002 32735642 a0000010 // 00000002 0e980cfe 0c000041 // 00000001 c567fbde a0000019

058: 00000000 8de094fe 0c000041 // 00000001 18576367 a0000010 // 00000001 0218d90a 0c000035 // 00000002 3e5a3b8c a0000010

05c: 00000001 50a98cfe 0c000041 // 00000001 c6eba61e a0000021 // 00000001 dcd8e90a 0c000035 // 00000002 371809b6 a0000010

060: 00000001 01ef050a 0c000035 // 00000002 1db3781e a0000010 // 00000001 85788cfe 0c000041 // 00000001 f1199fd7 a0000010

064: 00000001 b5d3710a 0c000035 // 00000001 4b6b763d a0000010 // 00000001 2ad604fe 0c000041 // 00000001 2b8fb446 a0000022

068: 00000001 1eeb510a 0c000035 // 00000001 e65d3843 a0000010 // 00000001 901340fe 0c000041 // 00000002 0a37060e a0000010

06c: 00000002 318b050a 0c000035 // 00000001 fca79000 a000007f // 00000001 321ac50a 0c000035 // 00000001 04321ef4 a0000019

070: 00000001 16457cfe 0c000041 // 00000001 b8a29d8f a0000008 // 00000001 a14598fe 0c000041 // 00000001 0527a5a0 a0000010

074: 00000001 94a078f2 0c00004d // 00000001 093614b1 a0000010 // 00000001 d48848fe 0c000041 // 00000002 0ca53bc7 a0000010

078: 00000001 555a60ce 2c000041 // 00000001 017158fe 0c000041 // 00000002 21f2b8a5 a0000019 // 00000001 015eb8fe 0c000041

07c: 00000001 1f891f77 80000088 // 00000001 33099000 a0000064 // 00000001 b23120fe 0c000041 // 00000001 c6eb129b a0000010

080: 00000000 b9b628fe 0c000041 // 00000002 27f23b08 a0000010 // 00000001 01b34cfe 0c000041 // 00000001 785a8275 a0000011

084: 00000001 afe8e90a 0c000035 // 00000001 495675a9 a0000019 // 00000001 8112e8fe 0c000041 // 00000001 04f3949f a0000010

088: 00000002 0e9808fe 0c000041 // 00000001 e7992f6e a0000019 // 00000002 094028fe 0c000041 // 00000002 0ba10fa3 a0000010

08c: 00000001 949d790a 0c000035 // 00000001 330877ee a0000010 // 00000002 36a9150a 0c000035 // 00000001 33235901 a0000010

090: 00000001 857880fe 0c000041 // 00000001 6cedc6cc a0000022 // 00000002 3a63850a 0c000035 // 00000001 04dc4cd0 a0000010

094: 00000001 012484f2 0c00004d // 00000001 911da835 a0000022 // 00000001 8eca74fe 0c000041 // 00000001 18576367 a0000010

098: 00000001 045dd0fe 0c000041 // 00000001 c567fbde a0000019 // 00000002 36a91d0a 0c000035 // 00000001 a3ff8e74 a0000019

09c: 00000001 f87400da 2c000035 // 00000001 f65e20f2 0c00004d // 00000002 0b263730 a0000010 // 00000001 d260a8fe 0c000041

0a0: 00000002 034c88e9 a0000019 // 00000001 017154fe 0c000041 // 00000001 ee188968 a0000021 // 00000001 1b9ea8fe 0c000041

0a4: 00000001 59706ebe 80000141 // 00000001 e6149000 a0000071 // 00000001 189168fe 0c000041 // 00000001 04f3949f a0000010

0a8: 00000001 3e942cf2 0c00004d // 00000001 dc936c7b a0000019 // 00000001 f87408fe 0c000041 // 00000001 9c8d3007 a0000010

0ac: 00000001 1b9ea4f2 0c00004d // 00000001 8c642fbd a0000010 // 00000001 4df924fe 0c000041 // 00000001 d830983f a0000019

0b0: 00000002 2e40250a 0c000035 // 00000002 371809b6 a0000010 // 00000002 34df64fe 0c000041 // 00000001 82bb8083 a0000010

0b4: 00000001 e26194fe 0c000041 // 00000001 ead52cd9 a0000019 // 00000002 3664c90a 0c000035 // 00000001 0594a265 a0000010

0b8: 00000001 d260a0fe 0c000041 // 00000001 2bd7ebdf a0000010 // 00000001 c52190fe 0c000041 // 00000001 3318f93c a0000019

0bc: 00000001 c340f0fe 0c000041 // 00000002 3662efb6 a0000010 // 00000001 8112e50a 0c000035 // 00000001 9032a941 a0000010

0c0: 00000001 01248cda 2c000035 // 00000001 0236ed0a 0c000035 // 00000001 045dcefc a0000022 // 00000002 2e429cce 2c000041

0c4: 00000001 2e30e0fe 0c000041 // 00000001 76110c33 a0000019 // 00000001 fd04a0fe 0c000041 // 00000001 03d9ac24 a0000010

0c8: 00000001 853540fe 0c000041 // 00000001 c02d2aec a0000010 // 00000002 1b22e4fe 0c000041 // 00000001 c6eba61e a0000021

0cc: 00000001 db6c40fe 0c000041 // 00000001 70c027b2 a0000019 // 00000001 302740fe 0c000041 // 00000001 033228e8 a0000019

0d0: 00000001 2e30e8da 2c000035 // 00000001 0236e90a 0c000035 // 00000002 3e5a3b8c a0000010 // 00000001 3c1f8cfe 0c000041

0d4: 00000001 2b8fb446 a0000022 // 00000000 bfb018da 2c000035 // 00000001 02875cfe 0c000041 // 00000002 0a37060e a0000010

0d8: 00000001 1ca7ed0a 0c000035 // 00000001 7bdf991a a0000019 // 00000001 4df928f2 0c00004d // 00000001 e2423434 a0000019

0dc: 00000001 1eeb590a 0c000035 // 00000001 6828ca76 a0000010 // 00000001 030c40fe 0c000041 // 00000002 11b9989e a0000022

0e0: 00000001 1b9ea10a 0c000035 // 00000002 3eabe969 a0000019 // 00000002 3d2c7cfe 0c000041 // 00000002 32735642 a0000010

0e4: 00000001 f841710a 0c000035 // 00000001 e65d3843 a0000010 // 00000001 2734b8fe 0c000041 // 00000001 017dab96 a0000010

0e8: 00000002 2e40290a 0c000035 // 00000001 d76aab16 a0000019 // 00000001 b5c924da 2c000035 // 00000001 a14590fe 0c000041

0ec: 00000001 7858b37f a0000010 // 00000001 d99d990a 0c000035 // 00000001 04321ef4 a0000019 // 00000000 b302ecfe 0c000041

0f0: 00000001 0527a5a0 a0000010 // 00000002 094020fe 0c000041 // 00000001 b8a29d8f a0000008 // 00000001 2735690a 0c000035

0f4: 00000002 1db3781e a0000010 // 00000001 4d1e5d0a 0c000035 // 00000002 02e4caa9 a0000010 // 00000001 022c54fe 0c000041

0f8: 00000002 0ca53bc7 a0000010 // 00000002 3e9d750a 0c000035 // 00000001 33235901 a0000010 // 00000001 cade690a 0c000035

0fc: 00000001 c45f9136 a0000019 // 00000002 38eb50fe 0c000041 // 00000002 0ba10fa3 a0000010 // 00000001 afa2b8fe 0c000041

nv_stop_tx: TransmitterStatus remained busy

nv_stop_tx: TransmitterStatus remained busy

forcedeth 0000:00:10.0: irq 40 for MSI/MSI-X

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

```

*Last 4 lines are me shutting and no shutting the eth0 interface

lspci:

```

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=02, sec-latency=32

   Memory behind bridge: fdf00000-fdffffff

   Secondary status: 66MHz- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- <SERR- <PERR-

   BridgeCtl: Parity- SERR- NoISA+ VGA- MAbort- >Reset- FastB2B-

      PriDiscTmr- SecDiscTmr+ DiscTmrStat- DiscTmrSERREn+

   Capabilities: [b8] Subsystem: nVidia Corporation Device cb84

   Capabilities: [8c] HyperTransport: MSI Mapping Enable+ Fixed-

      Mapping Address Base: 00000000fee00000

00:0e.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP55 High Definition Audio (rev a2)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 81f6

   Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 0 (500ns min, 1250ns max)

   Interrupt: pin B routed to IRQ 20

   Region 0: Memory at fe020000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

   Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0-,D1-,D2-,D3hot+,D3cold+)

      Status: D0 NoSoftRst- PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

   Capabilities: [50] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable+ 64bit+

      Address: 0000000000000000  Data: 0000

      Masking: 00000000  Pending: 00000000

   Capabilities: [6c] HyperTransport: MSI Mapping Enable+ Fixed+

   Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel

   Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel

00:10.0 Bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP55 Ethernet (rev a2)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device cb84

   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx+

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 0 (250ns min, 5000ns max)

   Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 40

   Region 0: Memory at fe02a000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

   Region 1: I/O ports at b400 [size=8]

   Region 2: Memory at fe029000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

   Region 3: Memory at fe028000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16]

   Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1+ D2+ AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0+,D1+,D2+,D3hot+,D3cold+)

      Status: D0 NoSoftRst- PME-Enable+ DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

   Capabilities: [70] MSI-X: Enable- Count=8 Masked-

      Vector table: BAR=2 offset=00000000

      PBA: BAR=3 offset=00000000

   Capabilities: [50] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/8 Maskable+ 64bit+

      Address: 00000000fee0300c  Data: 41b6

      Masking: 000000fe  Pending: 00000000

   Capabilities: [6c] HyperTransport: MSI Mapping Enable+ Fixed+

   Kernel driver in use: forcedeth

   Kernel modules: forcedeth

00:11.0 Bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP55 Ethernet (rev a2)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device cb84

   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 0 (250ns min, 5000ns max)

   Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 21

   Region 0: Memory at fe027000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

   Region 1: I/O ports at b000 [size=8]

   Region 2: Memory at fe026000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

   Region 3: Memory at fe025000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16]

   Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1+ D2+ AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0+,D1+,D2+,D3hot+,D3cold+)

      Status: D0 NoSoftRst- PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

   Capabilities: [70] MSI-X: Enable- Count=8 Masked-

      Vector table: BAR=2 offset=00000000

      PBA: BAR=3 offset=00000000

   Capabilities: [50] MSI: Enable- Count=1/8 Maskable+ 64bit+

      Address: 0000000000000000  Data: 0000

      Masking: 00000000  Pending: 00000000

   Capabilities: [6c] HyperTransport: MSI Mapping Enable+ Fixed+

   Kernel driver in use: forcedeth

   Kernel modules: forcedeth

00:16.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP55 PCI Express bridge (rev a2) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 32 bytes

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=03, subordinate=03, sec-latency=0

   I/O behind bridge: 00009000-00009fff

   Memory behind bridge: fde00000-fdefffff

   Secondary status: 66MHz- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- <SERR- <PERR-

   BridgeCtl: Parity- SERR- NoISA+ VGA- MAbort- >Reset- FastB2B-

      PriDiscTmr- SecDiscTmr- DiscTmrStat- DiscTmrSERREn-

   Capabilities: [40] Subsystem: nVidia Corporation Device 0000

   Capabilities: [48] Power Management version 2

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0+,D1+,D2+,D3hot+,D3cold+)

      Status: D0 NoSoftRst- PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

   Capabilities: [50] MSI: Enable- Count=1/2 Maskable- 64bit+

      Address: 0000000000000000  Data: 0000

   Capabilities: [60] HyperTransport: MSI Mapping Enable+ Fixed-

      Mapping Address Base: 00000000fee00000

   Capabilities: [80] Express (v1) Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

      DevCap:   MaxPayload 256 bytes, PhantFunc 0, Latency L0s <512ns, L1 <4us

         ExtTag- RBE+ FLReset-

      DevCtl:   Report errors: Correctable- Non-Fatal- Fatal- Unsupported-

         RlxdOrd+ ExtTag- PhantFunc- AuxPwr- NoSnoop+

         MaxPayload 256 bytes, MaxReadReq 512 bytes

      DevSta:   CorrErr- UncorrErr- FatalErr- UnsuppReq- AuxPwr- TransPend-

      LnkCap:   Port #1, Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x1, ASPM L0s L1, Latency L0 <512ns, L1 <4us

         ClockPM- Surprise- LLActRep+ BwNot-

      LnkCtl:   ASPM Disabled; RCB 64 bytes Disabled- Retrain- CommClk+

         ExtSynch- ClockPM- AutWidDis- BWInt- AutBWInt-

      LnkSta:   Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x1, TrErr- Train- SlotClk+ DLActive+ BWMgmt- ABWMgmt-

      SltCap:   AttnBtn- PwrCtrl- MRL- AttnInd- PwrInd- HotPlug- Surpise-

         Slot #  0, PowerLimit 0.000000; Interlock- NoCompl-

      SltCtl:   Enable: AttnBtn- PwrFlt- MRL- PresDet- CmdCplt- HPIrq- LinkChg-

         Control: AttnInd Off, PwrInd On, Power- Interlock-

      SltSta:   Status: AttnBtn- PowerFlt- MRL- CmdCplt- PresDet+ Interlock-

         Changed: MRL- PresDet+ LinkState+

      RootCtl: ErrCorrectable- ErrNon-Fatal- ErrFatal- PMEIntEna- CRSVisible-

      RootCap: CRSVisible-

      RootSta: PME ReqID 0000, PMEStatus- PMEPending-

   Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>

00:17.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP55 PCI Express bridge (rev a2) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 32 bytes

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=04, subordinate=04, sec-latency=0

   I/O behind bridge: 00008000-00008fff

   Memory behind bridge: fa000000-fcffffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000d0000000-00000000dfffffff

   Secondary status: 66MHz- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- <SERR- <PERR-

   BridgeCtl: Parity- SERR- NoISA+ VGA- MAbort- >Reset- FastB2B-

      PriDiscTmr- SecDiscTmr- DiscTmrStat- DiscTmrSERREn-

   Capabilities: [40] Subsystem: nVidia Corporation Device 0000

   Capabilities: [48] Power Management version 2

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0+,D1+,D2+,D3hot+,D3cold+)

      Status: D0 NoSoftRst- PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

   Capabilities: [50] MSI: Enable- Count=1/2 Maskable- 64bit+

      Address: 0000000000000000  Data: 0000

   Capabilities: [60] HyperTransport: MSI Mapping Enable+ Fixed-

      Mapping Address Base: 00000000fee00000

   Capabilities: [80] Express (v1) Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

      DevCap:   MaxPayload 256 bytes, PhantFunc 0, Latency L0s <512ns, L1 <4us

         ExtTag- RBE+ FLReset-

      DevCtl:   Report errors: Correctable- Non-Fatal- Fatal- Unsupported-

         RlxdOrd+ ExtTag- PhantFunc- AuxPwr- NoSnoop+

         MaxPayload 128 bytes, MaxReadReq 512 bytes

      DevSta:   CorrErr+ UncorrErr- FatalErr- UnsuppReq- AuxPwr- TransPend-

      LnkCap:   Port #0, Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x16, ASPM L0s L1, Latency L0 <512ns, L1 <4us

         ClockPM- Surprise- LLActRep+ BwNot-

      LnkCtl:   ASPM Disabled; RCB 64 bytes Disabled- Retrain- CommClk+

         ExtSynch- ClockPM- AutWidDis- BWInt- AutBWInt-

      LnkSta:   Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x16, TrErr- Train- SlotClk+ DLActive+ BWMgmt- ABWMgmt-

      SltCap:   AttnBtn- PwrCtrl- MRL- AttnInd- PwrInd- HotPlug- Surpise-

         Slot #  0, PowerLimit 0.000000; Interlock- NoCompl-

      SltCtl:   Enable: AttnBtn- PwrFlt- MRL- PresDet- CmdCplt- HPIrq- LinkChg-

         Control: AttnInd Off, PwrInd On, Power- Interlock-

      SltSta:   Status: AttnBtn- PowerFlt- MRL- CmdCplt- PresDet+ Interlock-

         Changed: MRL- PresDet+ LinkState+

      RootCtl: ErrCorrectable- ErrNon-Fatal- ErrFatal- PMEIntEna- CRSVisible-

      RootCap: CRSVisible-

      RootSta: PME ReqID 0000, PMEStatus- PMEPending-

   Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

   Control: I/O- Mem- BusMaster- SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Capabilities: [80] HyperTransport: Host or Secondary Interface

      Command: WarmRst+ DblEnd- DevNum=0 ChainSide- HostHide+ Slave- <EOCErr- DUL-

      Link Control: CFlE- CST- CFE- <LkFail- Init+ EOC- TXO- <CRCErr=0 IsocEn- LSEn- ExtCTL- 64b-

      Link Config: MLWI=16bit DwFcIn- MLWO=16bit DwFcOut- LWI=16bit DwFcInEn- LWO=16bit DwFcOutEn-

      Revision ID: 1.02

      Link Frequency: 1.0GHz

      Link Error: <Prot- <Ovfl- <EOC- CTLTm-

      Link Frequency Capability: 200MHz+ 300MHz- 400MHz+ 500MHz- 600MHz+ 800MHz+ 1.0GHz+ 1.2GHz- 1.4GHz- 1.6GHz- Vend-

      Feature Capability: IsocFC- LDTSTOP+ CRCTM- ECTLT- 64bA- UIDRD- ExtRS- UCnfE-

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

   Control: I/O- Mem- BusMaster- SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap- 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

   Control: I/O- Mem- BusMaster- SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap- 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

   Control: I/O- Mem- BusMaster- SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Capabilities: [f0] Secure device <?>

   Kernel driver in use: k8temp

   Kernel modules: k8temp

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G92 [GeForce 9800 GTX] (rev a2) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

   Subsystem: eVga.com. Corp. Device c873

   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 0

   Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 16

   Region 0: Memory at f8000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]

   Region 1: Memory at e0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]

   Region 3: Memory at f6000000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=32M]

   Region 5: I/O ports at ac00 [size=128]

   [virtual] Expansion ROM at f9fe0000 [disabled] [size=128K]

   Capabilities: [60] Power Management version 3

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0-,D1-,D2-,D3hot-,D3cold-)

      Status: D0 NoSoftRst+ PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

   Capabilities: [68] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

      Address: 0000000000000000  Data: 0000

   Capabilities: [78] Express (v2) Endpoint, MSI 00

      DevCap:   MaxPayload 128 bytes, PhantFunc 0, Latency L0s <512ns, L1 <4us

         ExtTag+ AttnBtn- AttnInd- PwrInd- RBE+ FLReset-

      DevCtl:   Report errors: Correctable- Non-Fatal- Fatal- Unsupported-

         RlxdOrd+ ExtTag+ PhantFunc- AuxPwr- NoSnoop+

         MaxPayload 128 bytes, MaxReadReq 512 bytes

      DevSta:   CorrErr- UncorrErr- FatalErr- UnsuppReq- AuxPwr- TransPend-

      LnkCap:   Port #0, Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x16, ASPM L0s L1, Latency L0 <512ns, L1 <1us

         ClockPM- Surprise- LLActRep- BwNot-

      LnkCtl:   ASPM Disabled; RCB 128 bytes Disabled- Retrain- CommClk+

         ExtSynch- ClockPM- AutWidDis- BWInt- AutBWInt-

      LnkSta:   Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x16, TrErr- Train- SlotClk+ DLActive- BWMgmt- ABWMgmt-

      DevCap2: Completion Timeout: Not Supported, TimeoutDis+

      DevCtl2: Completion Timeout: 50us to 50ms, TimeoutDis-

      LnkCtl2: Target Link Speed: 2.5GT/s, EnterCompliance- SpeedDis-, Selectable De-emphasis: -6dB

          Transmit Margin: Normal Operating Range, EnterModifiedCompliance- ComplianceSOS-

          Compliance De-emphasis: -6dB

      LnkSta2: Current De-emphasis Level: -6dB

   Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>

   Capabilities: [128] Power Budgeting <?>

   Capabilities: [600] Vendor Specific Information <?>

   Kernel driver in use: nvidia

   Kernel modules: nvidia

02:08.0 Multimedia controller: Philips Semiconductors SAA7131/SAA7133/SAA7135 Video Broadcast Decoder (rev f0)

   Subsystem: KWorld Computer Co. Ltd. ATSC 110 Digital / Analog HDTV Tuner

   Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 32 (63750ns min, 63750ns max)

   Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 10

   Region 0: Memory at fdfff000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=2K]

   Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 2

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1+ D2+ AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0-,D1-,D2-,D3hot-,D3cold-)

      Status: D0 NoSoftRst- PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=3 PME-

02:0b.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB43AB22/A IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. P5W DH Deluxe Motherboard

   Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 32 (500ns min, 1000ns max), Cache Line Size: 32 bytes

   Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 16

   Region 0: Memory at fdffe000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=2K]

   Region 1: Memory at fdff8000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

   Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1+ D2+ AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0+,D1+,D2+,D3hot+,D3cold-)

      Status: D0 NoSoftRst- PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME+

   Kernel driver in use: ohci1394

   Kernel modules: ohci1394

03:00.0 Mass storage controller: Silicon Image, Inc. SiI 3132 Serial ATA Raid II Controller (rev 01)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 819f

   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 32 bytes

   Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 16

   Region 0: Memory at fdeff000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=128]

   Region 2: Memory at fdef8000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

   Region 4: I/O ports at 9c00 [size=128]

   Expansion ROM at fde00000 [disabled] [size=512K]

   Capabilities: [54] Power Management version 2

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI+ D1+ D2+ AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0-,D1-,D2-,D3hot-,D3cold-)

      Status: D0 NoSoftRst- PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=1 PME-

   Capabilities: [5c] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

      Address: 0000000000000000  Data: 0000

   Capabilities: [70] Express (v1) Legacy Endpoint, MSI 00

      DevCap:   MaxPayload 1024 bytes, PhantFunc 0, Latency L0s <64ns, L1 <1us

         ExtTag- AttnBtn- AttnInd- PwrInd- RBE- FLReset-

      DevCtl:   Report errors: Correctable- Non-Fatal- Fatal- Unsupported-

         RlxdOrd- ExtTag- PhantFunc- AuxPwr- NoSnoop-

         MaxPayload 128 bytes, MaxReadReq 4096 bytes

      DevSta:   CorrErr- UncorrErr- FatalErr- UnsuppReq- AuxPwr- TransPend-

      LnkCap:   Port #0, Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x1, ASPM L0s, Latency L0 unlimited, L1 unlimited

         ClockPM- Surprise- LLActRep- BwNot-

      LnkCtl:   ASPM Disabled; RCB 64 bytes Disabled- Retrain- CommClk+

         ExtSynch- ClockPM- AutWidDis- BWInt- AutBWInt-

      LnkSta:   Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x1, TrErr- Train- SlotClk+ DLActive- BWMgmt- ABWMgmt-

   Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

      UESta:   DLP- SDES- TLP- FCP- CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF- MalfTLP- ECRC- UnsupReq+ ACSViol-

      UEMsk:   DLP- SDES- TLP- FCP- CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF- MalfTLP- ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSViol-

      UESvrt:   DLP+ SDES- TLP- FCP+ CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF+ MalfTLP+ ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSViol-

      CESta:   RxErr- BadTLP- BadDLLP- Rollover- Timeout- NonFatalErr-

      CEMsk:   RxErr- BadTLP- BadDLLP- Rollover- Timeout- NonFatalErr-

      AERCap:   First Error Pointer: 14, GenCap+ CGenEn- ChkCap+ ChkEn-

   Kernel driver in use: sata_sil24

   Kernel modules: sata_sil24

04:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G73 [GeForce 7600 GT] (rev a1) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

   Subsystem: XFX Pine Group Inc. Device 2220

   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 0

   Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 16

   Region 0: Memory at fa000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]

   Region 1: Memory at d0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]

   Region 3: Memory at fb000000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]

   Region 5: I/O ports at 8c00 [size=128]

   [virtual] Expansion ROM at fc000000 [disabled] [size=128K]

   Capabilities: [60] Power Management version 2

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0-,D1-,D2-,D3hot-,D3cold-)

      Status: D0 NoSoftRst- PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

   Capabilities: [68] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

      Address: 0000000000000000  Data: 0000

   Capabilities: [78] Express (v1) Endpoint, MSI 00

      DevCap:   MaxPayload 128 bytes, PhantFunc 0, Latency L0s <256ns, L1 <4us

         ExtTag- AttnBtn- AttnInd- PwrInd- RBE- FLReset-

      DevCtl:   Report errors: Correctable- Non-Fatal- Fatal- Unsupported-

         RlxdOrd+ ExtTag- PhantFunc- AuxPwr- NoSnoop+

         MaxPayload 128 bytes, MaxReadReq 512 bytes

      DevSta:   CorrErr- UncorrErr- FatalErr- UnsuppReq- AuxPwr- TransPend-

      LnkCap:   Port #0, Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x16, ASPM L0s L1, Latency L0 <256ns, L1 <4us

         ClockPM- Surprise- LLActRep- BwNot-

      LnkCtl:   ASPM Disabled; RCB 128 bytes Disabled- Retrain- CommClk+

         ExtSynch- ClockPM- AutWidDis- BWInt- AutBWInt-

      LnkSta:   Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x16, TrErr- Train- SlotClk+ DLActive- BWMgmt- ABWMgmt-

   Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>

   Capabilities: [128] Power Budgeting <?>

   Kernel driver in use: nvidia

   Kernel modules: nvidia

```

Any help at all would be awesome really... This has to be the most annoying thing I have run into with Linux in years. Never had issues under windows with connectivity and if I leave my computer alone idling online (aim, IRC and ping the only network things running) it is stable for days on end. Only craps out when I actually try to use it.

If you would like to see anything else let me know and I will post it up.

Thanks

Edit:

For fun, here is the attached switches point of view facing the box having the issue (counts only increment when the NIC dies)

```

Port  Align-Err  FCS-Err    Xmit-Err   Rcv-Err    UnderSize

----- ---------- ---------- ---------- ---------- ---------

 2/2           -     109222          1     153206         0

Port  Single-Col Multi-Coll Late-Coll  Excess-Col Carri-Sen Runts     Giants

----- ---------- ---------- ---------- ---------- --------- --------- ---------

 2/2           0          0          0          0         1     43856         0

```

Last edited by scheistermeister on Wed Jan 19, 2011 11:52 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## roarinelk

try booting with "pci=nomsi" appended to the kernel commandline (MSI support is notoriously buggy

on not so recent hardware)  and get a more recent kernel (2.6.37)

----------

## scheistermeister

Well it seems that I solved it... For whatever reason forcedeth did not like my switch being hard coded to 100M full duplex even though the NIC is still hard coded. On a whim I decided to auto-negotiate the port speed and it hasn't happened since (shortly after I posted the thread). Figured I would give it some time to see if it happened again and it hasn't.

----------

